# What you might need!!!



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Not only do i have a mean jab, cross, hook combo im also a genius when it comes to sports supplements so here is a quick run down of what you might need, why and when:

Protein - Assists in muscle repair & recovery

L-Glutamine - As above

Creatine - Delays lactic acid build up & increases muscular cell size

Carbohydrates - Assists in protein delivery & increases muscle glycogen levels

Electrolytes - Rapidly replaces minerals sodium/potassium you will lose while sweating

Magnesium - As above also stops muscle cramps

When do you need these?

Protein: Every 2-3 hours, especially after training

L-Glutamine/carbs before and after training

Creatine/Electrolytes/magnesium: After training


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

So can you give us examples of what to eat? Cheers


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yep, depends what your immediate goals, but if for example your a fighter looking to bulk up a little but stay fairly lean, a typical days diet should look something like this

meal 1: omlette (2 whole eggs 3-4 egg whites) bowl of oats

meal 2: 1 baked potato with Tuna & cheese

meal 3: protein shake or bar

meal 4: Beef/pork steak with rice/potatoes & veg (pre Training meal)

meal 5: protein shake with fast carbs (glucose) (post Training meal)

meal 6: 1 chicken/Turkey breast with rice/pasta

Carbs fats and proteins are all important throughout the day, a diet like this can be used for fat loss or weightgain just by changing the portion size and swopping meals around


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah I've been on diets like that but restricting myself to 4, I can't actually eat 6 meals a day haha.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Its quite hard to eat 5-6 meals a day thats why protein drinks are handy you can use them as a meal replacement when you havent got time to make a meal, you dont have to be a strict as that either but you get the idea!


----------



## Ray Quando (Jul 22, 2007)

What food would you recommend if I really wanted to beat somebody? You know lets say Peter Andre was coming round for a nice meal and kicks and punches just werenâ€™t enough.

As soon as he walks in a prawn cocktail is getting bounced off his ****ing head, then Im going to scream, now thatâ€™s just for ****ing starters.

Then possibly a kebab, and get the skewer right down his japs eye, really work it in there. Hot sauces are a must, but gravy and curry just donâ€™t have balls, Im going to flambeau the ****er in a nice whiskey sauce, and then work on my backhand with a hot wok

Now I know what your thinking a kebab isnâ€™t so healthy, so maybe we need some veg, for me it has to be hot sprouts, boiled then jammed right in the eyes, but I cant help but think Im neglecting the pumkin. Please give some advice, I think Im fine with my starters and mains, but I really need to work on my side dishes and desserts.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Ahaha, well I've never thought of fighting foods like that. Potatoes are meant to be, I've heard, fantastic replacement for rocks.


----------



## Ray Quando (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah I like where your going with this, a potatoe is a much better weapon than a rock, you cant stick a nine inch nail through the middle of a rock, and if you could peolple could throw it back, a potatoe on the other hand will break up if you miss yet still have the impact you need on a direct strike.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

And they couldn't throw it back either, unless they just threw a nail.


----------



## Ray Quando (Jul 22, 2007)

I ****ing hate karate chops, what a gay move. for me its pork chops everytime, a much meatier punch


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Karate Chops with the forearm is wicked, the way he chops like 14 blocks and some big ass shockwave occurs.


----------



## Sonny Chiba (Jul 22, 2007)

Ray Quando said:


> I ****ing hate karate chops, what a gay move. for me its pork chops everytime, a much meatier punch


hmm.. a good point; a good point well made...

your average joe in the street will be unaware of the vast variety of meat based weaponry, and that ray, is their weakness.

take, for example, the humble rack of lamb. To the layman, a suculent cut of meat, perfect for roasting, but for trained merciless fighters like you and i, it can be a devistating weapon perfect for encounters with the likes of peter andre.

set the scene, you're sat, calmly at the table... a full roast is laid out... andre enters.... its tense.... you immediatly swoop and pick up the rack of lamb, gripping the flesh, with bones petruding from between the fingers, you flick gravy into his eyes... he's stunned, off guard, immediatly launch into th hundred hand slap, in the style of the late great E Honda, with the rack of lamb hand. he'll be devistated by this blow.

i must warn you that this is not suitable for beginners, i was taught this by a grand master on the top of a mountain... he was wise, and he had a monkey... don't know why, but it looked pretty cool. if you choose to use this information, alls i'll say is, be careful


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Sonny Chiba said:


> hmm.. a good point; a good point well made...
> 
> your average joe in the street will be unaware of the vast variety of meat based weaponry, and that ray, is their weakness.
> 
> ...


Eddie Honda is dead WTF!!!!


----------



## Sonny Chiba (Jul 22, 2007)

marc said:


> Eddie Honda is dead WTF!!!!


yeah, there is still much speculation over what really happened.

he was found face down in a bowl of haribo, and they were all lodged in his throat n shit like that. some say murder, some say over excitement at seeing so many tanfastics... the conspiracy theories are just getting out of control at the minute.

tragic really... great man, with great talent


----------



## Ray Quando (Jul 22, 2007)

At last the power of the internet has brought us to two meat warriors together, from now on the world will never be the same, all you can eat buffet restaurants shall be our battle ground and the sound of succulent well cooked meats bouncing off unsuspecting faces will be our theme tune.

I happen to have a few spare tickets to Mick Hucknel's gala dinner at the Manchester Hilton next weekend. I have already spoken to the caterer's and they have assured me there will be an excellent selection of the finest meats from around the globe. I have pulled a few stings and managed to add 30 kilos of gorilla steaks, 12 buffalo heads and 2 stingrays to the menu.

My plan is simple, there is no time for messing about with soups and ice cream on this ginger ****, the gorilla steaks will be our shields, the buffalo heads our helmets and stingray tails our swords as we mercilessly charge at the head table. In my experience catering staff and fellow diners know their place and once the surrounding cutlery is removed with one quick swipe of salmon, Mick is ours for the taking. We shall quickly dispose of his dinner guests by slicing their throats with our tails and as he cowers at our feet, playfully garnish him will salad dressing and olive oil. A quick death is not an option for this wanker, only a real good stuffing will do. A brutal mixed grill of blows to the face and chest will ensue with the sound of ribs and bones cracking silencing the dinner hall. Then as he lays garnished in a mix of rich bloods we will slowly remove his limbs one by one with cunning swipes of the mighty ray. The finest wines, sauces and melted butter will be used to baste his writhing torso as we set about removing his organs. I will allow time for improvisation as to the manner in which the limbs are taken, but disembowelment is a certainty.

I beg all you brothers to join me and Sonny Chiba in our nobel and brave quest.


----------



## Sonny Chiba (Jul 22, 2007)

Well... marc... you may own this site, but you have been over ruled by the Chiba Quando Allience. The last comment, was, frankly, just the ramblings of a mad man.

Fear not tho, you are all in safe hands now that the lunatic called marc is no longer steering the ship.

It is vital, as we are all aware, to know your enemy. I have provided a picture, so there will be absolutly no confusion over this.










no need for thank you's, there'll be time for that once he is eliminated.

take a good long look at him... his stupid ****ing hat... his ginger wog... his his amputated hands! 

this man must be stopped... look again, see how he's looking at you, that knowing look, he wants a bit of man love, are you going to stand for that?

we must unite against and eliminate this sad excuse for a man, for crimes against music, hetrosexuals, and hair colour


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Now you just look like a weirdo having conversations with yourself!!


----------



## dylan (Jul 25, 2007)

marc said:


> Now you just look like a weirdo having conversations with yourself!!


So I presume you're one of them vegitarians?

Bring on the fecking salad wearers!!! Mind you, I once knew a guy that, although a decent meat eater, insisted on maple syrup over his chops. I found this mad him a little sluggish and much preferred him as a sparring partner (nearly blinded the poof once with a Teryiaki Coated Chop)


----------



## stealth black tower (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi All,

Slightly off topic but all this talk of food and fighting is getting me hungry and horny. I'm wondering what to have for supper tonight, any suggestions.

Thanks SBT

P.S I'm a big fan of curries LOLROF !!!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay, enough idiotic comments. Dylan, I've just banned you for being an imbecile and having a stupid, and too long of a name (which I've also changed  )


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Sonny Chiba said:


> Well... marc... you may own this site, but you have been over ruled by the Chiba Quando Allience. The last comment, was, frankly, just the ramblings of a mad man.
> 
> Fear not tho, you are all in safe hands now that the lunatic called marc is no longer steering the ship.
> 
> ...


Could you get sick of putting a ground'n'pound on that? Think not! Just add Jarvis Cocker and Pete Docherty and you have the perfect party. I wouldn't stop till the coroners dragged me off the rotting anoying corpes. That, would, be a dream come true.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh god yes, Pete Doherty would fall to my armbar, after breaking his arm I'd then secure the triangle, choke him out, and finally snap his arm with the kimura.

And THEN I'd ground and pound him.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

..

How this went from supplements to meat manslaughter, I'll never know.

I'll just refrain from posting in this thread. =/


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Imy said:


> ..
> 
> I'll just refrain from posting in this thread. =/


You lied. BAN!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

D=

I want a UK-MMA t-shirt.

Please proceed to send me one at once!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

What size are you Imy Small, Medium, Large, XL???


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

XXXXXXL.

Cheers.

No, seriously. Depends on the fit.

Probably medium, though! <3


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I got a medium, fits good


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Imy said:


> XXXXXXL.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ...


ahh, your out of luck then mate, i only had a large left, but somebody has snaffled that off me already, i was going to send it to you, as Jay said tho as soon as we get somemore members we will get some good ones made up, the ones we've got know have just got the logo at the back and nothing on the front so im constantly backing into people in the gym the next ones we'll get done we'll get front and back, might get a different colour too....bright pink maybe


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

The more noticeable the better, I say!

We should get ones like the Sitpinyo t-shirts which have just the text printed on it and no like rectangular thing.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Well your the design man when we decide to do it you can stick some designs on here and we'll all have a vote


----------



## Ray Quando (Jul 22, 2007)

can we have some meat on them? nothing beats a good bit of meat across your chest


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Sure thing, pork chops, sausages. I bet your wife will love my sausage on her chest.


----------

